# PS2 Horse Games?



## boldstart (Oct 11, 2009)

I have Gallop Racer, G1 Jockey 3 and Equestrian Challenge.
i havent played them for a while, but Equestrian Challenge is really good fun since you get to train the horses and put them in competetions.
Plus you get to go around my home town Adelaide. =]]

Now you made me want to play them again. lol


----------



## November Rain (Dec 15, 2009)

Im looking for some of these kinda games too. I think theres a game called Lucinda Greens Equestrian Challenge or something like that too?? I dont know, but I really want to find some haha


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

I really prefer gallop racer 2003..you could always try that =P


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Is 2003 the first one that came out? I like that one a lot. 2004 is so different it's almost rediculous.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

nope, the first one was just gallop racer and it was on the original ps
2003 was the third game out, second one on the ps2
it definitely is drastically different from 2004 xD I bought 2004 and I just couldn't get used to the way it was set up! I played it once or twice and then went back to 2003 haha


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

I play Equestrian Challenge and Horsez. I LOVE Equestrian Challenge, but am not the biggest fan of Horsez. "/ My friend plays Gallop Racer 2004 and loves it! She also plays another one that is a bunch of different racing events, but I forgot what that one is called. =]


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I have one called "Lets Ride:Silver Buckle Stables" thats really fun. You train your own western horse and enter it in competitions. You can also go on trail rides


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Oh yeah, I play that one too LoveStory! That one is my favorite I think, though I do like Equestrian Challenge a lot too.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

LoveStory10 said:


> I have one called "Lets Ride:Silver Buckle Stables" thats really fun. You train your own western horse and enter it in competitions. You can also go on trail rides


I have that game for PC, it's fun!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

rockyxpony said:


> nope, the first one was just gallop racer and it was on the original ps
> 2003 was the third game out, second one on the ps2
> it definitely is drastically different from 2004 xD I bought 2004 and I just couldn't get used to the way it was set up! I played it once or twice and then went back to 2003 haha


Yeah, I want to go back to the first Gallop Racer but it doesn't play anymore ATM. I'm getting use to the 2004 game though, I actually won the Filly Cup!! the different trainers is crazy though and I'm still waiting to get a pasture.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

LoveStory10 said:


> I have one called "Lets Ride:Silver Buckle Stables" thats really fun. You train your own western horse and enter it in competitions. You can also go on trail rides


I have that one as well!! I haven't played any others, but I have heard that Equestrian Challenge is really fun, but I have yet to get my hands on it!


----------

